# My black M3 wrapped in white vinyl



## mobilejo

Not so much a detail as it is a transformation. Main reasons for doing this were 1. colour change 2. no need to polish/wax any more just wash and dry 3. protect paintwork underneath

A few before pics (also before private plate went on):



















And as it looks now:


----------



## RP84

oh my god, that looks so sexy


----------



## bboy

wow nice car man, really changed the look.

im feelin the white


----------



## mobilejo

I gave it a good clean this morning (which was really easy) and got the wheels looking how they are meant to, but alas I have no pics of that yet.

I can honestly that I now enjoy the cleaning process whereas before I loathed it, wrestling with carbon black to get a good finish was overly time consuming and was beginning to make me hate car cleaning. Now I can spend time polishing the wheels and exhausts, cleaning windows in and out, doing the interior, waxing the roof (which is not wrapped) and generally giving the whole car proper attention. I used to spend hours on one panel before!


----------



## parish

Why didn't you just buy a white one?


----------



## mobilejo

parish said:


> Why didn't you just buy a white one?


I think to ask that is to miss the point of wrapping, as opposed to respraying.

A wrap is temporary (well its guaranteed for 5 years) and really you do it when "you fancy a change" but without changing your car or affecting resale etc.

When I bought the car I wanted a black one. When I got bored of black I decided I wanted it white. My car runs perfectly and is well maintained. I didn't want anything other than an M3 and the chance of selling mine and finding a white one that was just as "safe" was slim to none - new cars are always a risk.

Whats worse, I think there are about 10 white e46 M3's in the UK :doublesho and they generally sell for a few grand more than other colours due to the current popularity of white. (how long that will last I don't know)

Lastly, what if I keep the car for 4 years and white has gone out of fashion again? :thumb:


----------



## Eddy

looks quality mate, I adore e46 m3's


----------



## jordanogrady

Looks great mate, was it expensive?


----------



## Needs a clean

Do you have to re-register the car as being white now?


----------



## ryanuk

looks ace that!


----------



## bromoco

How much does a wrap like that cost jo ?


----------



## davidrogers190

parish said:


> Why didn't you just buy a white one?


Try and find a white e46 m3 lol


----------



## paulhdi

looks superb mate


----------



## alan hanson

so whats it like withstanding stone chips and damage etc.... doeslook nice though


----------



## paddy328

Looks great jo. Wish you had it done before the midlands meet. Would have loved to have seen it.


----------



## -tom-

looks great bud as asked b4 how much did a job like this coast?? 

its giving me ideas of what to do with mine :lol:

tom


----------



## Ducky

That looks wicked :thumb: are there any problems with like the edges lifting at all???


----------



## yetizone

Very interesting - has there been any bubbling of the vinyl at all?


----------



## parish

mobilejo said:


> I think to ask that is to miss the point of wrapping,


Well, yes, that was why I asked, because I couldn't see the point but your explanation makes it clear now :thumb:


----------



## mobilejo

Morning all.

Thanks for the comments.

The whole job cost £750 (would have been £850 if I wanted the roof done). That includes a 5 year guarantee against workmanship (peeling/bubbling) and 7 yr guarantee for the vinyl itself. In all honesty that is longer than I think I will have the car and I may/may not remove it at resale - depends on if white is still in fashion.

As regards chips, scratches its good - vinyl is a tough material, you can damage it, but it takes alot, and even then the paint underneath is protected. Vinyl'ing a panel costs less than painting one. Also, any chips/scratches in vinyl wouldn't bother you to the same psychological level as you know its only temporary :thumb: The Mrs reversed into the corner of the back bumper already  but in fairness the vinyl is fine, the scuffs on the vinyl polished out with AG SRP :lol:

I won't be telling DVLA, as its temporary, but I did tell the insurance exactly what I have done - no increase in premium so may aswell make sure I have given them no excuse to get out paying in the event of a claim.


----------



## parish

mobilejo said:


> I won't be telling DVLA, as its temporary,


Are you sure that's wise? You run the risk of getting stopped by the Police a lot as their PNC check will show the reg. no. belongs to a black car.


----------



## mobilejo

Ducky said:


> That looks wicked :thumb: are there any problems with like the edges lifting at all???


There should not be - the guarantee covers that and if it happens I just go back and they redo the offending panel. It is very good adhesive, heat it with a hairdryer and you can peel it off nicely, but when its at normal temperatures, the glue is unpeelable. I've experimented with some scrap vinyl.



yetizone said:


> Very interesting - has there been any bubbling of the vinyl at all?


There are a few tiny bubbles here and there, the idea is that after 2 weeks when the vinyl has achieved full adhesion, if there are any bubbles it goes back and they remove them by hand.

Its not a "here is your car, job done, we wash our hands of you now" type deal, its more of a "we want you to come back and get more cars done in future, so we will make sure you are happy" kind of relationship. :thumb:



parish said:


> Well, yes, that was why I asked, because I couldn't see the point but your explanation makes it clear now :thumb:


:thumb: Glad I was able to explain the idea properly. I think if I was going down the respray route, _then _the question I would have to ask myself is why not buy a different car.


----------



## KleenChris

Black M3 :thumb:...White M3 :thumb::thumb:

Looks great!


----------



## mobilejo

parish said:


> Are you sure that's wise? You run the risk of getting stopped by the Police a lot as their PNC check will show the reg. no. belongs to a black car.


That is a good point - I think I will ring them and explain the situation and see what they suggest. I presume it costs nothing to get the V5 changed to 'white' and it'll be just as easy to change it back if I remove the wrap.

Thanks for the thanks by the way - its my first time :newbie:


----------



## parish

mobilejo said:


> That is a good point - I think I will ring them and explain the situation and see what they suggest. I presume it costs nothing to get the V5 changed to 'white' and it'll be just as easy to change it back if I remove the wrap.


Also, you'll not only have the inconvenience of being stopped and proving that the plate is on the right car - you'll have to prove that black is white :lol: - you are committing an offence by not informing the DVLA so you may still get done anyway 

I'm sure they'll tell you that it must be changed.


----------



## Dynamics

mobilejo said:


> It is very good adhesive, heat it with a hairdryer and you can peel it off nicely,


How does that work with the "intense heat" summers we have here in the UK!!!

Brian.


----------



## Buck

Jo

do you have the details of the company that did this - sounds interesting!


----------



## ahaydock

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## mobilejo

parish said:


> Also, you'll not only have the inconvenience of being stopped and proving that the plate is on the right car - you'll have to prove that black is white :lol: - you are committing an offence by not informing the DVLA so you may still get done anyway
> 
> I'm sure they'll tell you that it must be changed.


You may be right. The police are not a barrel of laughs at the best of times!

I'll see what they say as I have nothing to lose by changing the V5 in any event.



Dynamics said:


> How does that work with the "intense heat" summers we have here in the UK!!!
> 
> Brian.


Not hot enough i imagine. The guys that were putting in on had a heat gun and thermometer and said that 90 degrees C is the temp they look for when they're working the vinyl.

When I did a piece with the hairdryer, a short blast of heat didn't work, I had to really get it hot, hotter than anything a car can experience in natural conditions. Add to that that heat alone doesn't remove it - its heat and peeling thats required. Otherwise it'd be a prettey expensive *self removing *sticker :lol:



cheekeemonkey said:


> Jo
> 
> do you have the details of the company that did this - sounds interesting!


http://www.totally-dynamic.co.uk

They have centres across the country.


----------



## Vyker

That is VERY tempting!

Stunning turnaround!


----------



## macca5050

wow! Looks stunning! Must be the only white one in the UK


----------



## mba

oooo im now tempted, might leave the CF roof as is though


----------



## mobilejo

macca5050 said:


> wow! Looks stunning! Must be the only white one in the UK


Not quite, there are a few convertibles and even a few coupes that are either factory white, or resprayed. But is a rare sight


----------



## mobilejo

mba said:


> oooo im now tempted, might leave the CF roof as is though


white car + dark roof = the future :thumb::lol:


----------



## Sveneng

Looks great, I'd be interested to see how durable it is but as they have given such a good warranty with it they must be confident of there product. Does the water bead off the vinyl in much the same way as polished/waxed paintwork? Do you not need to do anything to it other than a quick wash?


----------



## parish

Hmm, just thought, wonder how much it costs to cover a bonnet? Not much I'd imagine if it's £720 fro a whole car. Great way of covering all the stone-chips on mine.

How does the finish, i.e. glossiness, compare to paint?


----------



## smbMR2

http://www.comm-motion.com/driver/faq.php?referer=&refererref=

this might be interesting to you Jo, apparently the DVLA don't need notifying of a temporary wrap only a change in paint colour...


----------



## parish

smbMR2 said:


> http://www.comm-motion.com/driver/faq.php?referer=&refererref=
> 
> this might be interesting to you Jo, apparently the DVLA don't need notifying of a temporary wrap only a change in paint colour...


Interesting, although that company appear to do advertising wraps whereas the OP has a plain colour - and significantly different to the original colour.

Even if there is no legal requirement to notify the DVLA if it were me I'd get the colour changed on the V5 just to avoid the hassle of being stopped - and that's not a dig at the Police, quite the opposite as it might be someone cloning reg. nos. (albeit a thicko who doesn't bother to check the colour matches).

Also, even if the DVLA say you don't need to change the V5 as it is considered temporary, can you guarantee that a cop who stops you would know that?

Just not worth the aggro IMHO.


----------



## Puntoboy

That's a great price for a great change!

I toyed with the idea of getting my Punto wrapped but I'll still need to get the car painted first.


----------



## smbMR2

parish said:


> Interesting, although that company appear to do advertising wraps whereas the OP has a plain colour - and significantly different to the original colour.
> 
> Even if there is no legal requirement to notify the DVLA if it were me I'd get the colour changed on the V5 just to avoid the hassle of being stopped - and that's not a dig at the Police, quite the opposite as it might be someone cloning reg. nos. (albeit a thicko who doesn't bother to check the colour matches).
> 
> Also, even if the DVLA say you don't need to change the V5 as it is considered temporary, can you guarantee that a cop who stops you would know that?
> 
> Just not worth the aggro IMHO.


I don't doubt that for a second!! lol just cause they're plod doesn't mean they're intelligent!!!

I guess you would need to prove the car's original colour if the DVLA don't need notifying, i.e the under side of the panels like bonnet, boot doors etc. The wrap would only cover the external parts of the panels, though I think the door sills are covered for effect...not sure..Jo??


----------



## Rowan83

That looks fantastic mate!!! :argie:


----------



## RisingPower

Absolutely gorgeous :thumb:

Just don't put a silly bodykit on it like a lot of others seem to.

Is that a csl style diffuser I spy?


----------



## devonutopia

£750 is a lot cheaper than a respray! And reversable too! I would do it to mine if I fancied something a bit different than my silver. Would be curious how shiny a black wrap would be, compared to paint.


----------



## Sportspack Mark

that looks awesome, thats an option for my MINI


----------



## mobilejo

smbMR2 said:


> I don't doubt that for a second!! lol just cause they're plod doesn't mean they're intelligent!!!
> 
> I guess you would need to prove the car's original colour if the DVLA don't need notifying, i.e the under side of the panels like bonnet, boot doors etc. The wrap would only cover the external parts of the panels, though I think the door sills are covered for effect...not sure..Jo??


You can get doorsils etc all done, but i wasn't interested in doing it, i'm not trying to fool people.

It would be easy to prove to plod that its still black paint - the roof, spoiler, door sills and engine bay for starters.

But as said, even if i don't have to change the v5, I may still get pulled regularly just for the police to check its the right car.



RisingPower said:


> Absolutely gorgeous :thumb:
> 
> Just don't put a silly bodykit on it like a lot of others seem to.
> 
> Is that a csl style diffuser I spy?


No bodykits thanks - I think the OEM lines are perfect as they are, aside from the rear diffuser which i felt let it down (afterthought on the part of the ///M division perhaps?), so yes, it does have a CSL rear diffuser.



devonutopia said:


> £750 is a lot cheaper than a respray! And reversable too! I would do it to mine if I fancied something a bit different than my silver. Would be curious how shiny a black wrap would be, compared to paint.


I noticed that colours like green/red don't look as shiny as paint and would be easy to spot as 'different', white on the other hand just looks super bright and so can fool alot of people. The darker the colour vinyl, the more reflections you wll expect to see (such is the way with paint - black cars are like mirrors), but vinyl doesn't reflect as much, so a lighter vinyl works better.

Satin black vinyl is the other popular choice.


----------



## RisingPower

mobilejo said:


> No bodykits thanks - I think the OEM lines are perfect as they are, aside from the rear diffuser which i felt let it down (afterthought on the part of the ///M division perhaps?), so yes, it does have a CSL rear diffuser.


Good good :thumb:

Has it had anything else done to it? Looks like it may have been slightly lowered.


----------



## KKM

That looks the bizz!!

I am tempted to get my roof done black / carbon.

:thumb:


----------



## remonrace

I wasn't expecting this, looks great!


----------



## mobilejo

RisingPower said:


> Good good :thumb:
> 
> Has it had anything else done to it? Looks like it may have been slightly lowered.


Eibach springs - they lower it a touch but not OTT :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride

That looks stunning, that would explain why you didn't go ahead with your booking  

That must turn heads like no tommorow now. :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

You missed the roof!!!


----------



## Tomcat

Did they just do the outside panels or did they also wrap the door/bonnet and boot shuts as well?...I.e. Do her collars match her cuff's?..


----------



## Christian6984

nice, i think it looks great



mobilejo said:


> That is a good point - I think I will ring them and explain the situation and see what they suggest. I presume it costs nothing to get the V5 changed to 'white' and it'll be just as easy to change it back if I remove the wrap.
> 
> Thanks for the thanks by the way - its my first time :newbie:


if you change the colour on the V5, this shows up on hpi checks (as colour change), something to think about when it would come to sale time


----------



## pash

That will be such a pain to remove. It does look like a really good job though.

I once had some clear 3m Vinyl on the front for about 18 months. In theory you heat it up and it peels off. In practice you heat it up (or do anything) and it comes off it little strips, 1mm at a time


----------



## parish

pash said:


> That will be such a pain to remove. It does look like a really good job though.
> 
> I once had some clear 3m Vinyl on the front for about 18 months. In theory you heat it up and it peels off. In practice you heat it up (or do anything) and it comes off it little strips, 1mm at a time


Ah, yes, I remember when they changed the vinyl on the office windows - the stuff that gives the effect of etched/frosted glass with writing/logos in it - it came off like you describe 

I imagine it's similar stuff to what's on your car


----------



## typefern

What a difference a colour change makes, stunning.

Where did you get it done?

Cheers John

p.s. any chance of some up close pictures?


----------



## mobilejo

Christian6984 said:


> nice, i think it looks great
> 
> if you change the colour on the V5, this shows up on hpi checks (as colour change), something to think about when it would come to sale time


If thats the case, I think I will leave it. DVLA have stated that it doen't _need_ to be changed, and I would rather explain to the plod than to risk putting off prospective buyers. I may print a copy of that DVLA letter and keep it in the glove box :lol:



pash said:


> That will be such a pain to remove. It does look like a really good job though.
> 
> I once had some clear 3m Vinyl on the front for about 18 months. In theory you heat it up and it peels off. In practice you heat it up (or do anything) and it comes off it little strips, 1mm at a time


I guess the longer its on the better it bonds. When I tried it on the scrap panel, it came off easily in pretty huge chunks as long as it was heated very well and peeled softly. The place that put it on will remove it for you if within 5 years anyway - not sure at what cost though...



typefern said:


> What a difference a colour change makes, stunning.
> 
> Where did you get it done?
> 
> Cheers John
> 
> p.s. any chance of some up close pictures?


www.totally-dynamic.co.uk.

Close ups - the brown splotches are just dirty water marks.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Personally not my cup of tea and I could think of spending £800 on something better, but each to their own.

Plus any colour changes will show on a HPI and the old bill will pull you over if you don't declare a different colour.

So essentially you are devaulating your car. Been selling motors for over 20 years and have got to know the DVLA pretty well.


----------



## styler2002i

mobilejo said:


> Not quite, there are a few convertibles and even a few coupes that are either factory white, or resprayed. But is a rare sight


you might have seen mine around brum mate.

heres a pic










saw yours parked round the back of broad street over the weekend and the 1st thing that came through my mine was oh no not another one lol. :wall:

have to say looks sweet in person.

job well done i say.


----------



## Browny_37

How does this affect the logbook matey? Alright if you get the police following you checking your details and it comes back as a black BMW 3 Series :lol:

Looks neat though mate 

EDIT: I've just seen the door shuts, but could prove a funny situation if it ever arises! :lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Browny_37 said:


> How does this affect the logbook matey? Alright if you get the police following you checking your details and it comes back as a black BMW 3 Series :lol:
> 
> Looks neat though mate
> 
> EDIT: I've just seen the door shuts, but could prove a funny situation if it ever arises! :lol:


I admit it looks good in white, but if old bill suspects it dodgy like most M3's you will have the blue flashing lights behind you. Old bill targets M3's like a rash.

Plus if the V5 is incorrect they can take the car from you and all the pleading at the side of the road is worthless, if the colour is wrong they will confiscate the car.


----------



## mobilejo

Mirror Finish said:


> Personally not my cup of tea and I could think of spending £800 on something better, but each to their own.
> 
> Plus any colour changes will show on a HPI and the old bill will pull you over if you don't declare a different colour.
> 
> So essentially you are devaulating your car. Been selling motors for over 20 years and have got to know the DVLA pretty well.


I've got loads of money, that £750 was nothing to me :lol: *J/K* - I wish!! No as you say, another mans poison and all that. I don't see it as a huge amount of dosh for what it is, I could spend a few hundred or more each year on getting it detailed so swings/roundabouts for me.

There is a link earlier in the thread where someone wrote to DVLA to ask this exact question.

DVLA's written response is a temporary change (vinyl) does not need to need to be notified or changed on the log book, thus HPI clear so no devaluation there :thumb:

I will be following up with my own letter and i'll be saving the reply I get back, so if/when I do get pulled i'll be ok. In fairness, i'm not the first person to vinyl a car/van/whatever so DVLA will not be strangers to it. If I am following DVLA's own advice then technically, the police can't throw a wobbly and if they do, then at least I know they are in the wrong.

Could you imagine the compensation payment if they crushed my car after that? :lol:



styler2002i said:


> you might have seen mine around brum mate.
> 
> heres a pic
> 
> saw yours parked round the back of broad street over the weekend and the 1st thing that came through my mine was oh no not another one lol. :wall:
> 
> have to say looks sweet in person.
> 
> job well done i say.


Yes m8, I was walking on Broad St and saw you drive past, a few minutes later I saw another white convert drive past and the guys had Simpsons masks on.

Broad Street is a funny place on the weekend! :lol:

I've seen yours in Alum Rock before too. A real head turner (obviously) but i've never seen it up close, always just whizzing past. Looks good in the picture!!



Browny_37 said:


> How does this affect the logbook matey? Alright if you get the police following you checking your details and it comes back as a black BMW 3 Series :lol:
> 
> Looks neat though mate
> 
> EDIT: I've just seen the door shuts, but could prove a funny situation if it ever arises! :lol:


Yeah the door shuts make it really simple if ever I have to prove anything. You can get them done too, but I am not trying to fool anyone so I don't mind leaving them.



Mirror Finish said:


> I admit it looks good in white, but if old bill suspects it dodgy like most M3's you will have the blue flashing lights behind you. Old bill targets M3's like a rash.
> 
> *Plus if the V5 is incorrect they can take the car from you and all the pleading at the side of the road is worthless, if the colour is wrong they will confiscate the car*.


Not worried about this, based on the above.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

ive just realised that there is one about 2 minute drive round the corner from my house...never knew they did that  may pop in for a visit to them 

Thanks,
Dom


----------



## jimmy_jammy

That is amazing, alot of bang for the buck.
Looks incredible.

How long did this take to do? Does vinyl swirl like paint work?


----------



## mobilejo

jimmy_jammy said:


> That is amazing, alot of bang for the buck.
> Looks incredible.
> 
> How long did this take to do? Does vinyl swirl like paint work?


thanks,

it was 2 days all in, and vinyl doesn't swirl.

This was my number 2 reason for doing this, I HATE trying to avoid swirls, and then seeing them anyway. :wall:


----------



## SoCal EJ1

looks good. i looked into it, but when i saw that it was the same price as getting a high end respray, i looked elsewhere.


----------



## Gruffs

mobilejo said:


> white car + dark roof = the future :thumb::lol:


Or the past.

My first car was a 1979 mini. White with a black roof. :lol::lol:


----------



## mobilejo

SoCal EJ1 said:


> looks good. i looked into it, but when i saw that it was the same price as getting a high end respray, i looked elsewhere.


A high end respray for £750? Is that just the bumper? :lol:

Seriously though, where can you get a full good quality respray for £750? :doublesho


----------



## mobilejo

Gruffs said:


> Or the past.
> 
> My first car was a 1979 mini. White with a black roof. :lol::lol:


I know, like all fashions it really is going full circle


----------



## CupraRcleanR

I like that. Looks great.


----------



## Ashtra

looks awesome


----------



## mobilejo

Guess what happened on the way home today?

I was followed by a police car for a while, but he didn't put on his blues, he just followed me into the car park of the local precinct and had a chat with me about trackers and looking after the car.

First thing he said was "nice car", then he asked if i had a tracker and proceeded to show me the tracker equipment in the car that tells them where the stolen cars are. Then he told me to drive safely and he went about his business. 

I know he did a check on the car as I heard some of my details coming in over the radio - but no mention of the vinyl (or number plate ) :thumb: Top man!


----------



## drive 'n' shine

mobilejo said:


> thanks,
> 
> it was 2 days all in, and vinyl doesn't swirl.
> 
> This was my number 2 reason for doing this, I HATE trying to avoid swirls, and then seeing them anyway. :wall:


Vinyl does swirl, just the white hides them better


----------



## mobilejo

drive 'n' shine said:


> Vinyl does swirl, just the white hides them better


Interesting - it seems more resistant to swirling than paint then, because after I washed it there weren't any when I inspected it, and I didn't even use 2 buckets :lol:


----------



## SoCal EJ1

mobilejo said:


> A high end respray for £750? Is that just the bumper? :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, where can you get a full good quality respray for £750? :doublesho


well, i'm in the states, and with my connections I can get a respray done for about $2800-$3000usd with Spies Hecker products (the best there is). and for ~$2500 to do a wrap, I figured it's not really worth it.


----------



## mobilejo

SoCal EJ1 said:


> well, i'm in the states, and with my connections I can get a respray done for about $2800-$3000usd with Spies Hecker products (the best there is). and for ~$2500 to do a wrap, I figured it's not really worth it.


Wow, you guys really get shafted on wraps don't you. With the current exchange rate, £750 is about $1200.

But then again there are places here that would charge me double what I paid, if I was willing to pay it


----------



## SoCal EJ1

yeah, but this was also from a place that is kind of full of themselves. I mean, they do good work from what I've seen (die cut stickers, clear bra, full wraps, prints, etc), but they are on the expensive side. I inquired about getting my dad's Lexus IS clear-bra'd and I think they wanted $800? I found a place about an hour north in Los Angeles that offered to do it for less than half that.

Needless to say, I've learned to hold back when I'm spending that much money on something, because I'd rather wait a little longer than kick myself in the ass for over-paying for something due to my own impatience.


----------



## Sav

You know who would love this - The New Mini owners that dream of a pure white Mini that you cant buy.........


----------



## mobilejo

Sav said:


> You know who would love this - The New Mini owners that dream of a pure white Mini that you cant buy.........


:lol: I've noticed that they come in a creamy colour, but not white.

bad move on BMW/Mini's part I think


----------



## gt5500

Looking great and welcome to the forum, yet another familiar face from BMWland. I keep telling people to sign up over here as the cleaning section over there lacks a bit.


----------



## Danno1975

Is it shiny?. How does it hold up to swirling etc. I am very impressed. Never tought of it before. Do they do metallics ?.


----------



## dubnut71

Sav said:


> You know who would love this - The New Mini owners that dream of a pure white Mini that you cant buy.........


Or you could have the Airstream Mini that money cant buy either!!:


----------



## mobilejo

gt5500 said:


> Looking great and welcome to the forum, yet another familiar face from BMWland. I keep telling people to sign up over here as the cleaning section over there lacks a bit.


:wave:

Yeah, the land is great for somethings, but DW is _the_ place for anything related to detailing. other forums should shut down their detailing sections and just have one post with a link to here. :lol:


----------



## Danno1975

Sav said:


> You know who would love this - The New Mini owners that dream of a pure white Mini that you cant buy.........


Agreed


----------



## Danno1975

dubnut71 said:


> Or you could have the Airstream Mini that money cant buy either!!:


I'd love a brushed aluminium effect car. Ever since back to the future.


----------



## mobilejo

Danno1975 said:


> Is it shiny?. How does it hold up to swirling etc. I am very impressed. Never tought of it before. Do they do metallics ?.


Yes, it is quite shiny. Its extremely bright when the sun is out though, really flourescent looking.

Apparently vinyl does swirl, but i washed it the other day using one bucket and basically not being as careful as i would on paint and its not swirled or marked it.

Not sure about metallics.


----------



## Danno1975

mobilejo said:


> Yes, it is quite shiny. Its extremely bright when the sun is out though, really flourescent looking.
> 
> Apparently vinyl does swirl, but i washed it the other day using one bucket and basically not being as careful as i would on paint and its not swirled or marked it.
> 
> Not sure about metallics.


Cheers, Very impressed, and something totally different.

Do you have plans to patch in the centre of you parking sensors too?.


----------



## Danno1975

mobilejo said:


> Yes, it is quite shiny. Its extremely bright when the sun is out though, really flourescent looking.
> 
> Apparently vinyl does swirl, but i washed it the other day using one bucket and basically not being as careful as i would on paint and its not swirled or marked it.
> 
> Not sure about metallics.


Cheers, Very impressed, we have vinyl stripes on the Mini and I got a good bit of shine out of them yesterday with some Poorboys BH glaze and some FK1000p sealant.

Yours is so totally different though mate.

Do you have plans to patch in the centre of you parking sensors too?.


----------



## mobilejo

Danno1975 said:


> Cheers, Very impressed, we have vinyl stripes on the Mini and I got a good bit of shine out of them yesterday with some Poorboys BH glaze and some FK1000p sealant.
> 
> Yours is so totally different though mate.
> 
> Do you have plans to patch in the centre of you parking sensors too?.


I did have plans to get some white ones (can't vinyl the original ones as they beep constantly thinking that something is there) but now I think I will leave them. I like the look as it is and with the other black accents it works well i think.

I was told that you can wax vinyl and you can polish it when needed, but I won't bother doing either apart from polishing any marks out that won't wash out - the main reason I did this was I just don't want to be spending hours polishing & waxing to achieve a good finish, and the vinyl has an excellent finish right out of the box :thumb:


----------



## gt5500

mobilejo said:


> I did have plans to get some white ones (can't vinyl the original ones as they beep constantly thinking that something is there) but now I think I will leave them. I like the look as it is and with the other black accents it works well i think.
> 
> I was told that you can wax vinyl and you can polish it when needed, but I won't bother doing either apart from polishing any marks out that won't wash out - the main reason I did this was I just don't want to be spending hours polishing & waxing to achieve a good finish, and the vinyl has an excellent finish right out of the box :thumb:


Get some FK1000p or optimum opti seal you won't spend hours doing that :thumb:


----------



## mobilejo

gt5500 said:


> Get some FK1000p or optimum opti seal you won't spend hours doing that :thumb:


Really? How do you use these products then? Just spray on wipe off?


----------



## mika_98

Looks great and way cheaper than I expected!

After a trip to Dubai a while back I noticed how nice sportscars look in white....

...and I'm noticing a trend kicking off here, hmm!


----------



## james_RScos

Never seen this done before, very interesting, thanks for posting.

Looks great by the way.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I'm VERY tempted to do this to my Clio, I love the car, but not the black paint.. mmmm

Thanks for sharing Jo  Car looks EVEN better in white IMO


----------



## mobilejo

mika_98 said:


> Looks great and way cheaper than I expected!
> 
> After a trip to Dubai a while back I noticed how nice sportscars look in white....
> 
> ...and I'm noticing a trend kicking off here, hmm!


:thumb:



james_RScos said:


> Never seen this done before, very interesting, thanks for posting.
> 
> Looks great by the way.


:thumb:



RussZS said:


> I'm VERY tempted to do this to my Clio, I love the car, but not the black paint.. mmmm
> 
> Thanks for sharing Jo  Car looks EVEN better in white IMO


Cheers Russ.

I've been seeing this on American forums for ages and know that a few cars in the UK have been done, but couldn't find much any info on it on forums etc.

I thought i'd bite the bullet anyway and get it done and I'm glad I did.

Hopefully by showing close ups and answering questions honestly, people can get an idea of the reality of it - what to expect, what not to expect. And they can be a bit better educated than I was.

I would really advise anyone to get it done but bear in mind a few things:

1. Its not paint, and its no substitution for a respray - its temporary, express yourself without risk.

2. the workmanship can be excellent, but its always going to be a sticker on your car. There will be visible edges to it and very slight imperfections but at the same time, paint never looks perfect either for one reason or another. Its also easier to correct imperfections and in the back of your mind, you know you can get any panel re-vinyled for under £100.

3. that being said it looks fantastic, and has a quality to it that you can't get with paint, a certain solidness and flourescentness [sp] (as opposed to the wet look of paint) that I personally prefer - which is why it works with white but probably not with red or blue for example.

If you want to see mine up close, let me know you can pop down anytime or come and see me at work - I work at Villa Park (AVFC).


----------



## Sav

mobilejo said:


> :lol: I've noticed that they come in a creamy colour, but not white.
> 
> bad move on BMW/Mini's part I think


Actually seen a sale fall through, Lady was in same time as me and as there seemed only to be one sales Girl on I said to go ahead. She asked if she could see the white Mini. When she was showed it she was not impressed with the cream colour, she thought from a distance it was just that it was dirty.

Came back in and said to me before the sales girl came in that she liked white cars and asked if I knew they did not do one, I said Yeah silly not to have white………then she said she would only be a minute as she was going to leave it and make her excuse……….


----------



## .Martin

Looks great!!!!

Wonder how long it'll be until someone Carbon Fibre wraps there car :lol:


----------



## drive 'n' shine

mobilejo said:


> There will be visible edges to it and very slight imperfections


Sorry - but not if its been installed properly!


----------



## Ian2k

Very nice


----------



## mobilejo

drive 'n' shine said:


> Sorry - but not if its been installed properly!


I disagree, no matter what you do, you can't escape the fact that vinyl has an edge to - without vinyling the doorshuts for instance, what will you do when someone opens the door? How will you make the edge of the vinyl disappear in the door shut when there is nothing to fold it over?

And as for imperfections, everystonechip and scratch on my car is still there, if i run my fingers over the vinyl or look at the correct angle, I can still feel them/see the deeper ones. Again, vinyl is not magic, it can't fix those things, only hide them better than the bare paint will.

I saw a guy in the states put 3 layers of 1.2mm on his car, I'm sure this hid alot more than one standard layer, but it cost $3,000. Without going to those extremes, how will you ever make the vinyl perfect when the paintwork isn't?


----------



## mobilejo

I've had few PM's from people asking where this was done, price, etc.

It was www.totally-dynamic.co.uk, they have franchises all over the UK so you'll find one localish, and mine cost £750.

I can't reccommend them highly enough, or at least the Birmingham centre that I used, great service and aftercare, with a guarantee that any part I wasn't happy with will get redone. Aswell as a 5 year guarantee against defects.

I'm not affiliated to them in anyway shape or form - just one very satisfied customer.

Just wanted to put it all in one place, so those that PM'ed me don't think I am being rude by ignoring them :thumb:


----------



## uberbmw

That looks great dude! How long did it take them to do the car?


----------



## nicp2007

2 days mate I saw it earlyer in the thread :thumb:


That looks awsome mate,

I've emailed them about doin a merc vito,

Carbon fibre, chrome or matt black :thumb:


----------



## talisman

my only cocern is how they trim the wrap at the edges do they use a sharp scapel? if so will this not cut through the paint underneath?...imagine in five years time taking the wrap off to see loads of rusty cut marks!!...


----------



## nicp2007

i think they cut it on laser cut machines before they apply it to the car so there should ne no need to take a knife to your car :thumb:


----------



## mobilejo

nicp2007 said:


> 2 days mate I saw it earlyer in the thread :thumb:
> 
> That looks awsome mate,
> 
> I've emailed them about doin a merc vito,
> 
> Carbon fibre, chrome or matt black :thumb:


Thats correct - it was 2 days. cheers.



talisman said:


> my only cocern is how they trim the wrap at the edges do they use a sharp scapel? if so will this not cut through the paint underneath?...imagine in five years time taking the wrap off to see loads of rusty cut marks!!...





nicp2007 said:


> i think they cut it on laser cut machines before they apply it to the car so there should ne no need to take a knife to your car :thumb:


Mine wasn't done using pre-cut sheets, they just used a huge roll and cut it as they go, the vinyl is stretched and manipulated as they work with it so a pre-cut sheet will still need cutting to get a perfect fit I imagine.

They use surgical scalpels to cut the vinyl, the guy explained that they don't put pressure on the blade, they just allow the weight of the handle to do the cutting; I was doubtful until I peeled a the vinyl off the rear diffuser and even where it had been cut on the laquer it was unmarked.

TBH, i'm relying on the fact that this same company do Ferraris and Lambos regularly and so they must have perfected the art of not damaging the car. :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST

thats superb  and for 750, imo thats a bargain

the vinyl will hold up loads better than paint in every respect, but you will swirl it eventually


----------



## mobilejo

ianFRST said:


> thats superb  and for 750, imo thats a bargain
> 
> the vinyl will hold up loads better than paint in every respect, but you will swirl it eventually


I banking on the fact that as its white I just won't see them :thumb:


----------



## adamf

Really cool idea!

It looks superb in white.


----------



## pete330

parish said:


> Why didn't you just buy a white one?


There like rocking horse ****e


----------



## ksm1985

just like some film i watched ages ago, rob a bank, the getaway car is white, hide somewhere, take off vinyl, and ur a free man as the cops are looking for a white car.... 

no? oh well haha


----------



## zt190sy

Does the car have to prepped in any way for the wrap to take place? Was wondering if there could be some form of cost saving by removing/installing trim items!


----------



## zt190sy

Oh by the way your car looks the nuts!


----------



## mobilejo

zt190sy said:


> Does the car have to prepped in any way for the wrap to take place? Was wondering if there could be some form of cost saving by removing/installing trim items!


It needs to be cleaned thoroughly, obviously so the cleaner it is when you get there the better, but they would still want to clean every panel themselves to remove any wax/polish/residues on the paint work.

I had out a few bits my self like fogs, grilles etc, but they were out for a different reason and I just didn't put them back in till afterwards.

Not sure if you could get a discount by stripping the car yourself 



zt190sy said:


> Oh by the way your car looks the nuts!


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969

does look great, but is there a slight dullness to the vinyl?

would they do any car?

although mine is black, i've always thought Renault metallic black had always looked a little flat, so wouldnt mind it done in like an audi black, non metallic.

do they have samples on display at their place of work?


----------



## mobilejo

bidderman1969 said:


> does look great, but is there a slight dullness to the vinyl?
> 
> would they do any car?
> 
> although mine is black, i've always thought Renault metallic black had always looked a little flat, so wouldnt mind it done in like an audi black, non metallic.
> 
> do they have samples on display at their place of work?


I don't about any dullness, being white it just looks extremely bright and even flourescent in the sun. It does have reflections though if thats what you mean.

I have never seen any other colour on a whole car, only samples which is too small to go by.


----------



## mattywhitt

Just seen this for sale on pistonheads.


----------



## mobilejo

mattywhitt said:


> Just seen this for sale on pistonheads.


:thumb: Good find. Sure its the same car though? :lol:

You interested?


----------



## mattywhitt

I am wanting one in the future, as a run around type car, my RX7 is the fun dry day car. Where abouts are you? I am in Cumbria.


----------



## mobilejo

mattywhitt said:


> I am wanting one in the future, as a run around type car, my RX7 is the fun dry day car. Where abouts are you? I am in Cumbria.


I'm in Birmingham.

I wasn't really prepared to sell it, more of a forced sale due to a change in circumstances, so I was quite surprised with the amount of enquiries I have had.


----------



## Duke_Freedom

Amazing!!!!!


----------



## illeagalhunter

I wish i was brave enough to have this done , looks great.


----------



## NelsonHong

Very nice car you have there.


----------



## raviedavie

Mirror Finish said:


> I admit it looks good in white, but if old bill suspects it dodgy like most M3's you will have the blue flashing lights behind you. Old bill targets M3's like a rash.
> 
> Plus if the V5 is incorrect they can take the car from you and all the pleading at the side of the road is worthless, if the colour is wrong they will confiscate the car.


ive had my M3 for 18 months and not been pulled once ! 
i like it and its a very tidy job too , i have only ever seen 1 Alpine white E46 M3 in the flesh and it just works !!!


----------



## mobilejo

raviedavie said:


> ive had my M3 for 18 months and not been pulled once !
> i like it and its a very tidy job too , i have only ever seen 1 Alpine white E46 M3 in the flesh and it just works !!!


:thumb:

Yeah to be honest, most of what MirrorFinish said in that post was BS :lol:

No offence mate, but its ture - all this talk of confiscating cars with a vinyl wrap on them - utter tosh


----------



## gt5500

mobilejo said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Yeah to be honest, most of what MirrorFinish said in that post was BS :lol:
> 
> No offence mate, but its ture - all this talk of confiscating cars with a vinyl wrap on them - utter tosh


Bit like all the other BS he said about M3's as well, sounds exactly like the words of someone that has never owned an M3 to me...


----------



## Phil H

that looks awesome!


----------



## Fursecul

very nice alternative, looks cracking :argie::thumb:


----------



## famoussas

Very very nice. I've enquired with regards to getting mine done in either white or matt black.

Luckily they can also wrap over the parking sensors and still get them to work!


----------



## NealC

Look great !


----------



## MATT ST

Looks amazing in white and the black roof gives off a csl look.


----------



## Sonysko

It looks good, but I think that le-ours is bad


----------

